# 26 hour venison roast



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

looking through one of our freezers the other day and saw a nice venison roast. The last one I Sous vide for 12 hours I believe and it still wasn’t where I wanted it to be so Sunday around 5pm I put it in the bath for Monday’s dinner.

26 hours later at 7pm I pulled it out, and the wife browned it in a hot pan. The roast was way more tender than the ones I’ve done for less time in the past. I’ll continue to use this 24+ hour method on these venison roasts in the future as they can be pretty tough.







Fresh outta the bath! You could feel how tender the meat was while it was still in the bag!






Right outta the frying pan. Browned up and ready to eat!






After a half hour rest and ready to slice!






Sliced up nice, a perfect 133 degrees! Wife said it wasn’t done enough. Apparently she didn’t read when I wrote “a PERFECT 133 degrees” :)






Final plate. Hooper the Wonder Dog waiting for hers. You know she got some. Team Wonder Dog gets special privileges around here! 






After dinner mints. Completed the whole meal!

Nothing fancy but I learned a lot. On these real lean, tough venison cuts you really need to go past the 6-12 hour mark. This one ended up 26 hours because that’s when I was ready to pull it. I’ll aim for 24 next time. Can’t imagine these much or a difference. 

Thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 31, 2018)

HBR, Your roast looks perfect ! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2018)

Man that looks delicious!
What a fantastic looking meal!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice looking plate of food, and hooper seems to waiting patiently to give his seal of approval.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks crazymoon!

I was very happy with the results. Best venison roast yet!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Appreciate it al! Nothing like letting the sous vide do all the work while your sleeping, and at work!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Appreciate it gmc!

Ole Hoop always waits patiently for her share. Just a few minutes after that pic was taken she had drool a foot long hanging down her face! 

Scott


----------



## Ishi (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful! Like


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Appreciate it ishi!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks great. Love venison and it’s Hard to beat fresh road kill.


----------



## Heyoleman (Jul 31, 2018)

My gawd, that's a good looking piece of meat.

I'm no hunter, and have never been a big fan of venison. I have a son-in-law and grandson that get a couple deer every year. I WILL tell them about your method. It looks too good not to give it a shot.

What was your choice of seasoning?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks flatbroke. That’s a hell of a name. Hope things get better. :)

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 31, 2018)

Heyoleman,

I rubbed the meat down with some dales seasoning marinade, and then hit it with regular old Montreal steak seasoning. Added some minced garlic to the bag and that’s it. Sometimes I’ll add some sliced onions to the bag but forgot this time. 

Scott


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 31, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thanks flatbroke. That’s a hell of a name. Hope things get better. :)
> 
> Scott


Me too. the Warden has me on a short leash.


----------

